# Vinotemp 28 bottle on sale @ Target $149.00



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

This has been discussed in a couple other threads, but I thought it deserved it's own...just in case someone that was holding off buying one missed the other discussions.

Apparently they are having a 'temporary price reduction' on them. It's not advertised, but I(and many others) called a store and confirmed the price.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Of course this happens not 2 weeks after I bought mine.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

imthegoal said:


> Of course this happens not 2 weeks after I bought mine.


It happened the day after I bought mine.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I would try and see if they can do a price adjustment...most of the times if your nice the manager will do it to keep the customer happy.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I would try and see if they can do a price adjustment...most of the times if your nice the manager will do it to keep the customer happy.


:tpd:As a matter of fact tell them you would shop at the "mart":ss


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Too bad I read this three days after being in Windsor and the opportunity for a quick trip across the border. Hard to convince the "boss" to take a drive to Western New York to buy one :-(


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Gone Dave said:


> :tpd:As a matter of fact tell them you would shop at the "mart":ss


If you are going to ask for a price adjustment, make sure it is still on sale when you go in. I was advise I had two weeks to get a price adjustment when I called. I went in 9 days after I purchased mine and I was told I was S.O.L. because the sale ended the day before.:gn


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

rborrell said:


> Too bad I read this three days after being in Windsor and the opportunity for a quick trip across the border. Hard to convince the "boss" to take a drive to Western New York to buy one :-(


Well come back down to Windsor and we'll have a cigar before you go make your purchase.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

I ended up buying a different brand from somewhere else because of free shipping.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Here is a link to check to see if a store near you has them in stock. Click the 'Find it at a Target Store"

Target Vinotemp


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG! Does anyone know how long they are going to be on sale? I get paid friday


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> OMG! Does anyone know how long they are going to be on sale? I get paid friday


I wouldn't leave past that. They are usually only on for a week and I'm not sure when it started.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks to you all I got lucky... found one yesterday for the sale price. A coolerador just wasn't going to work here in FL.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah it gets really hot here in socal....Im scared of the beetles...Hopefully the price will still be good on friday


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Sales usually end on Saturday because the paper ads come out Sunday.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

its not on sale (one week), its a temp price cut (closer to a month or over), it should be good until 9/22 (i guess those years working at target are paying off)

stearns


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

stearns said:


> its not on sale (one week), its a temp price cut (closer to a month or over), it should be good until 9/22 (i guess those years working at target are paying off)
> 
> stearns


You are my hero...I was a wally world employ for my first job :r

Hopefully Ill be able to find one of these to pick up when I get paid...Thanks again for the heads up:tu


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

If I could find a place to hide it I would get a second one but the wife would kick me out of the house with only the vino if I bought another one.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

imthegoal said:


> If I could find a place to hide it I would get a second one but the wife would kick me out of the house with only the vino if I bought another one.


Me too, I saw it yesterday, but my wife said she would punch me in the balls if I need another vino!! Suddenly one seems plenty big enough!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

TRicker said:


> Me too, I saw it yesterday, but my wife said she would punch me in the balls if I need another vino!! Suddenly one seems plenty big enough!


Go for it, the pain will be gone in a few hours and the Vino will be there to stay. :r


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

groogs said:


> Go for it, the pain will be gone in a few hours and the Vino will be there to stay. :r


Or the worst scenario is that you're slumped over on the ground unable to breathe and blue in the face with the Vino in a 1,000 pieces in the middle of the street and divorce papers in the mail.

No big deal, right?


----------



## Sisyphys (Apr 13, 2008)

macster said:


> Or the worst scenario is that you're slumped over on the ground unable to breathe and blue in the face with the Vino in a 1,000 pieces in the middle of the street and divorce papers in the mail.
> 
> No big deal, right?


Oh, now you're just being a defeatist.

:hn


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

I got the last one in one of the three stores in Tulsa just now. 

I knew where they were in the store, there were none on the shelf. In fact, it appeared the little tag on the shelf was gone too! (ARGHHH!)

I asked one of the appliance area employees about them. He walked over to where they used to be, peeled back the shelf edging revealing the bar code/price tag. He scanned it and his computer said that they were 149.99, and that THERE WAS ONE IN THE BACK!

Don't give up if your store seems to be sold out -- ask around. FWIW, I may have found the only helpful guy employed by Target.

When I looked on Target.com and used the "Find it in a store" button, it stated that there was "limited availability" in this store. Hope that is helpful.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

To anyone even considering buying one of these: *DO IT.*

I have 2 of them and couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## Research-Colin (Jun 17, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> To anyone even considering buying one of these: *DO IT.*
> 
> I have 2 of them and couldn't be happier with them.


I did it. So what now? I guess I just need to wash it out and get some RH beads?

The employees at my Target said that it was a discontinued model and that is why the price was reduced. I don't know if they're right but that's the word.


----------



## doubledown (Aug 13, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on one as well, last one in stock here. I was running out of humidor room anyways, and was going to go the coolidor route, but decided to set up a vinotemp first.


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

Quick question. Just bought my vino today. Is it supposed to hum all the time. Mine obviously gets louder when it kicks on, but hums softly when it is not cooling. I guess I expected it to be off completely when it was not cooling. Is this how they all behave?


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Got mine today too. Shelves and beads, and I'm good!

Schwiiiing!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish I could justify one


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ThreeSheets said:


> Quick question. Just bought my vino today. Is it supposed to hum all the time. Mine obviously gets louder when it kicks on, but hums softly when it is not cooling. I guess I expected it to be off completely when it was not cooling. Is this how they all behave?


Mine does the same thing. The fan stays on all the time.

Now that all of you guys just bought vinos you need to buy a drop in drawer unit from Shilala. He is making mine right now and I cannot wait.

Just 1 click away from a great investment


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Now that all of you guys just bought vinos you need to buy a drop in drawer unit from Shilala. He is making mine right now and I cannot wait.


Or you could get them from me.

Like these.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Or you could get them from me.
> 
> Like these.


 Especially since you started the thread :tu

Chas


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

For the more thrifty among us, Mtmouse makes a fine product - I'm going through him, as well as through ChasDen making the stained-front drawers.

Boy am I excited for the coming weeks


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Picked up another Vino today, im running out of space in my apartment, lol. Ill have to get rid of the couch for more cigar storage room, lol.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I am the proud owner of a 28 bottle vino as of today. Cleaning it out and getting the plastic smell out now.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys, can somebody answer two things about these Vinotemp's for me? Do they both cool *and *warm to keep the desired temperature or do they only cool? And, are they already well sealed to retain humidity or do they need some treatment to better seal them? Thanks.

Rev.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Hi guys, can somebody answer two things about these Vinotemp's for me? Do they both cool *and *warm to keep the desired temperature or do they only cool? And, are they already well sealed to retain humidity or do they need some treatment to better seal them? Thanks.
> 
> Rev.


They don't warm. So if they are in an environment lower then the preset desired temp. then the interior will eventually drop to the outer environment temp.

The only thing you need to do to the 'seal' is plug the drain hole on the bottom. I just placed a piece of black electrical tape over it.

With a pound of beads and some trays, mine has been rock steady at 66/66.


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

I got mine Yesterday... I quickly falling down the slope. I've never owned a Humidor in my life. Keeping my smokes in large travel humi till i have beads and shelves in the Vino.

Pip


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> Or you could get them from me.
> 
> Like these.


Mine should be arriving from Mtmouse on tuesday. I cant wait to get them in. Mine is already rock solid 63/64.


----------



## atariman (Jul 16, 2008)

WTF did I just do.........

$149
(-10% new card discount)
total after tax $143.82

I had no plans on purchasing a Vinotemp, but somehow
you guys talked me into it. 


Now I need to buy more beads & drawers/trays.......
what a slippppppppery slope! :ss


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

Picked mine up 20 minutes ago :ss


I had a bit of a hassle getting the thing into my Mustang but it fit and I'm about to start cleaning out the plastic smell.:mn:chk:mn:chk


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Gotta tell ya, I've been waffeling like mad on these. I was just in denial about having slipped so far down the slope, so quickly. About five months ago, I get a 50 stick humi when a friend on another forum bombed me badly. Month later that was pitifully small, and I snagged a "125" stick box. Then I joined up here. Oops. About a month ago, I set up a coolidor, then bought a larger one a couple weeks later. Then - shilala's beads for everyone.

I just couldn't face the truth of it.

Then on the way home today, I decided to get one. Next step, was getting the idea past my wife. Trying to sort out the best way to do it, I just decided to act like it was perfectly normal to buy a wine cooler to convert into a humidor.

Me: "Hon - I need your car to go to Target" (I've got a small econo-box)

She: "???"

Me: "They have a good sale on the 28 bottle Vinotemps and I want to get one for my stogies."

She: "???"

Me: "I think it's largish"

She: "Ahhh - you need the cargo room. Ok"

Me: "!!!"

She: "Oh - I have a $10 gift card there that I'll never use. You may as well."

Me: "Okthanks.I'mgoingtocallthemrightnowandseeiftheyhaveanyinstock"

-----

So I called the closest Target. Got the guy from appliances on the line and yea they had one. One. He also pointed out they've been marked down .....​***-> BECAUSE THEY ARE BEING DISCONTINUED <-***​
He put it on hold for me and I was there in less than 10 minutes.

I sure hope the guy at Target was wrong about why they're marked down.

------
Don't really have the time tonight to clean it out. I took out the racks and plugged it in and it's sitting there at 66F. I put a bowl of baking soda inside to soak up some of the stink and I'll just leave that in till tomorrow some time. Speaking of tomorrow, probably a good time to hit Woodcraft for some shelving. Got 1.5 lbs of shilala's beads and an Oust fan in the coolidor, waiting till the smell's out, and the shelves are ready.

Oh ... and the wife just said "Well ... that looks a lot nicer than that ratty old cooler you've been using." 

fini


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

rsamos said:


> She: "Ahhh - you need the cargo room. Ok"
> 
> Me: "!!!"
> 
> ...


:r:r:r:r:r kidinacandystore!


----------



## ksibew (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I just became the proud owner of a 28 bottle vino. I have been on the road for work all week and today while I was working in the home office, the wife came in and said she had something for me. She bought the vino for me on sale at Target, the last one they had.....:tu


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Man F me... I'm going to Target tomorrow.. especially if they're going to stop carrying these and sell some more expensive model


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> For the more thrifty among us, Mtmouse makes a fine product - I'm going through him, as well as through ChasDen making the stained-front drawers.
> 
> Boy am I excited for the coming weeks


*Any info on the cost of Mtmouse's drawers for the Vino?*


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

macster said:


> *Any info on the cost of Mtmouse's drawers for the Vino?*


 Shoot him a PM. :tu:


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

chenvt said:


> Man F me... I'm going to Target tomorrow.. especially if they're going to stop carrying these and sell some more expensive model


 Not trying to talk you out of a Vino - but that one underling at one Target is the only place I've heard they're being discontinued. I'd call it not verified yet.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

rsamos said:


> Not trying to talk you out of a Vino - but that one underling at one Target is the only place I've heard they're being discontinued. I'd call it not verified yet.


True, but nowhere else ever sells it for $150.. That's why this may be the last shot value-wise


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I went to my target last night and they were $199.99 

Oh well


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Well I went to my target last night and they were $199.99
> 
> Oh well


called mine and they got some at $149, downside is it's raining hard and I cna't get to it.. doh


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Man, this plastic smell is a lot harder to get out than coolers.....


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Man, this plastic smell is a lot harder to get out than coolers.....


just be glad you got one


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

All the Targets in my area have them still.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

macster said:


> *Any info on the cost of Mtmouse's drawers for the Vino?*


The trays are $35 each + shipping and [email protected]@l fees. The shelves are $18 each + shipping and [email protected]@l fees. They are made to order and generally take a week or less to go out, once ordered.

Shipping isn't cheap by USPS standards, but then again, nothing in Canada is. Shipping generally runs $19 - $26(FedEx ground), depending on location. I would need your zip code to calculate the shipping cost.


----------



## dkwildz (Sep 2, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Well I went to my target last night and they were $199.99
> 
> Oh well


 Yes it can't hurt to have someone do a check on it. Sorry that I haven't made a post in the new person forum yet, but figured this was worth it here. I picked up my new Vino a few days ago from reading this thread and it still had the old marking on it, but I had them bring a trolley out and bring it up to the register, and it rang up as $149.


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

Can you use these for wine and smokes?


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

habanafinger18 said:


> Can you use these for wine and smokes?


Yes...I have mine at least half filled with wine. The rest is smokes. I can also move wine out to accomodate more smokes without drawing ire from my wife. I think the half way point and I might start getting some looks....she has mentioned we might need another Vinotemp. I have no problem holding humidity with a pound of beads. I think I'd have to recharge my beads less if I had another pound though.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Update: I fought off the urge to buy another vino.. I was 2 blocks from target and made the turn to go home.. yay!


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I know I would have one if I had the cash right now.


----------



## jdmcquerry (Aug 4, 2008)

bought mine today, took off work for 20 mins and ran down there, got the last one on the shelf.

wifes gonna LOVE it! :tu

next up, mt's trays and drawers....


----------



## pipermacbean (Jun 25, 2008)

I got mine today...woohoo I'm dancin!! :chk


----------

